# Student visa 572 refused



## CHIN8777 (Sep 27, 2012)

ai guyz, pliz help

I recently applied for my student visa 572 in information technology at barrier reef institute of tafe, two days later I received a refusal notificationa stating that visa refused because applicant he did not satisfy Reg 572.223(2)(a)(i) of Migration Regulations 1994 (the Regulations).
“The applicant does not satisfy the financial requirements
I used my sponsor bank statement that had about $22 300 and immigration wants $39000 for my financial requirement of my whle course 2years course. In my previous application i did not include financial support documents from my brother who lives in Australia and he is now a citizen, I assumed immigration will know because i was there last year as a visitor and my brother provided all the support. So was asking if this time i include my brothers financial documents plus my sponsors 2nd account that has about 46000 British pounds, am i going to stand a chance. School starts in January 2013 and i dont want to give up!! HELP!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can make a new application and provide as much proof to satisfy the financial requirement as you possibly can. There is no guarantee that immigration will grant your visa, so you have to weigh your chances of having your visa granted. If you feel that this would help, you should consider engaging an agent or at least having an initial consultation with them to see where you stand.

Immigration would not consider your brother to be your sponsor or capable of providing financial support on the basis of a previous visa granted. He would actually have to confirm that he is happy to do so and additionally show that he has the funds to support you for immigration to take this into consideration as ultimately supporting someone whilst they are on holiday is far easier than supporting them for 2 years.

As with any visa application, it is better to attach far too much evidence as opposed to too little.

Best of luck.


----------



## CHIN8777 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You can make a new application and provide as much proof to satisfy the financial requirement as you possibly can. There is no guarantee that immigration will grant your visa, so you have to weigh your chances of having your visa granted. If you feel that this would help, you should consider engaging an agent or at least having an initial consultation with them to see where you stand.
> 
> Immigration would not consider your brother to be your sponsor or capable of providing financial support on the basis of a previous visa granted. He would actually have to confirm that he is happy to do so and additionally show that he has the funds to support you for immigration to take this into consideration as ultimately supporting someone whilst they are on holiday is far easier than supporting them for 2 years.
> 
> ...





Thanks alot Maz25, you are really helping me atleast i have an idea!! now

I have gotten a sponsorship letter from my brother stating that he will provide accomodation, food, transport to and from school, other school expenses ect, he also gave me his payslip, bank statement and tax documents to attach to the letter. My sponsor from my home country has also given me a sponsorship letter stating that he will pay my fees for my 2n, 3rd and fouth seminster and he also said he will be transfering the money once i get settled in Australia and have a bank account with any of the Oz bank institution.


----------



## CHIN8777 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to tell you that, I had consulted the senior case officer who notified me about the refusal letter, he said that I can re-apply any time and my medicals are valid for 12 months, so I have already paid a second visa application charge just hoping for the best.


----------

